# Impression sur cd avec hp photosmart c5280



## ykylm (3 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour! je viens d'acheter une imprimante hp photosmart c5280. Elle a un boitier pour imprimer directement sur les cd mais le logiciel fournis (express labeler) ne fonctionne que sous windows! Quel logiciel utiliser? J'ai toast titanium mais il ne contient pas Discus.. Help! Merci!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2007)

ykylm a dit:


> Bonjour! je viens d'acheter une imprimante hp photosmart c5280. Elle a un boitier pour imprimer directement sur les cd mais le logiciel fournis (express labeler) ne fonctionne que sous windows! Quel logiciel utiliser? J'ai toast titanium mais il ne contient pas Discus.. Help! Merci!!



Toast Titanium &#233;tait fourni avec une version limit&#233;e de Discus, mais tu peux t&#233;l&#233;charger la version d&#233;mo de celui ci, et l'enregistrer !


----------

